# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 4, 2008)

TODAY ON RO!

*
*[align=left][align=center]*Hey everyone!*

*First please send healing and good-luck vibes to our little boy Wyatt (Jadeicing), as he is getting neutered today! *



*A big thank you go's out to Greta for compiling the list of all of the precious bunnies we lost in 2007. And thank-you to those who put it in the special scrolling banner at the top of the page, so they can be remembered.*

*:rainbow:*



*Also, everyone check out the Bunny Blog area! It is such a blast to look through all of the pictures and stories, and see all of the gorgeus bunnies! Bo and her daughter had such a great time looking through them last night, and your smiles and laughs are just a click away!*

*:bunny18




Also, please send vibes and prayers to Winnie (Katt), who got into some chocolate last night. We hope it doesn't harm her in any way!

:bunnynurse:



Also send vibes to Drizzle, Latte, and Mocha (Lalena2148), who are having different problems, and are on meds. Get well soon babies!

:group:



Alright everyone, have a wonderful day!

:bunny19

*[/align][align=center]
[/align]*




*[/align][align=left]
[/align]


----------



## okiron (Jan 4, 2008)

Please pray for my rattie, Bobby. His right paw is all swollen up. Hopefully we find out why tomorrow.

Please pray for Bobby 

(Link added by maherwoman.)


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 4, 2008)

Aww...okiron...I hope he's okay...

Also, I updated our blog with a photoshoot of Fiver fun. There will also be Maisie pictures added tomorrow. I got a small photoshoot done of her, then clipped her nails, and she wouldn't come back out of her cage (as she was too busy pouting)...so we have "before" pictures...but not "after" pictures quite yet. We're also going to upload the five or six videos we got of Fiver today. 

*~*Rosiez Zoo...2008*~*

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

I think PIPP made the banner across the top of the forum!She's really worked hard and the site is coming along so well!!

Thanks! PIPP!:bunnyhug:



Greta has done an awesome job with such a sad job. It means so much to so many people here! 



We're thinking of all the bunnies (and little rat, Bobby) who need good health vibes! ray:

and anxious to hear about Wyatt and that he's home and doing well after his surgery!



Definitely check out the blogs - just hang out in that forum and read and look at the pictures! It's so funny to see the different personalities come through and compare them at one sitting! We have some really Cheeky fur kids out there! 

FIVER VIDEOS??? See you in the blogs! :running bunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

*Bout time woman. You know I wanted my girl. I adore the others but she is my baby.*

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Aww...okiron...I hope he's okay...
> 
> Also, I updated our blog with a photoshoot of Fiver fun. There will also be Maisie pictures added tomorrow. I got a small photoshoot done of her, then clipped her nails, and she wouldn't come back out of her cage (as she was too busy pouting)...so we have "before" pictures...but not "after" pictures quite yet. We're also going to upload the five or six videos we got of Fiver today.
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> TODAY ON RO!
> 
> *
> *
> ...





> *Thank you. He should be going in between 8:30-9:30 am. I will update as I know.*





> [align=center]
> 
> 
> *A big thank you go's out to Greta for compiling the list of all of the precious bunnies we lost in 2007. And thank-you to those who put it in the special scrolling banner at the top of the page, so they can be remembered.*[/align]





> *Thanks so much. Sam and Chaka were special.*





> [align=center]
> *:rainbow:*
> 
> 
> ...





> *I will be updating today hopefully. *





> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Oh come one Winnie be well.*





> [align=center]
> 
> 
> *A**lso send vibes to Drizzle, Latte, and Mocha (Lalena2148), who are having different problems, and are on meds. Get well soon babies!
> ...





> *Ohh three at once. Tons of vibes headed your way.*





> [align=center]
> 
> *Alright everyone, have a wonderful day!
> 
> :bunny19*





> [/align]


[align=left][/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

*okiron wrote: *


> Please pray for my rattie, Bobby. His right paw is all swollen up. Hopefully we find out why tomorrow.
> 
> Please pray for Bobby
> 
> (Link added by maherwoman.)


Prayers headed to you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Phinnsmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > [align=center]
> ...




Updated 

Jades Zoo Crew


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

Wyatt is up bouncing around and eatting. I pick him up at 9 am.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 4, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Wyatt is up bouncing around and eatting. I pick him up at 9 am.


GREAT news! :hug: Gooo Wyatt! :bunnydance:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you pick him up tomorrow at 9?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

Yup.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd be a mess! Bo was gone for about 5 hours and I nearly freaked! LOL!

Then I held him for about 18 hours straight I think. 

btw, how are you feeling?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

He has been gone since last night. He is more Rob's than mine.

I am ok I can move around more. Get tired easy.


----------

